# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Resident Evil 2 được hồi sinh bởi fan hâm mộ

## beprongviet

Sau thành công vang dội của phiên bản đầu tiên, *Resident Evil 2* được Capcom giới thiệu vào năm 1998 đã tiếp tục đẩy tiếng tăm của dòng game survivor horror này đi xa hơn nữa thông qua việc giới thiệu hai nhân vật chính cùng lúc với gameplay tách biệt, đưa người chơi dần dần khám phá cốt truyện từ các hướng tiếp cận khác nhau. Đến nay sau hơn 1 thập kỉ tồn tại, game vẫn được nhiều người hâm mộ đánh giá là một trong những phiên bản Resident Evil hay nhất từng ra mắt.


Dù vậy, tuổi tác của *Resident Evil 2* khiến nó không thể tránh khỏi sự lỗi thời về mặt đồ họa và trở thành rào cản đối với những fan hâm mộ muốn quay lại thưởng thức cũng như bộ phận người chơi mới chỉ biết tới các phiên bản ra mắt gần đây. Vì lý do này, một nhóm lập trình viên tự xưng là Invader Games đến từ Ý đã quyết định remake lại *Resident Evil 2* thông qua bộ công cụ Unity Engine mang tên gọi *Resident Evil 2: Reborn*.
Điểm đáng chú ý là nhóm làm game không hề "xào" lại *Resident Evil 2* với nâng cấp về mặt đồ họa lên độ phân giải HD như nhiều người nghĩ mà nâng cấp hoàn toàn trò chơi thành 3D với góc nhìn ngang vai tương tự như Resident Evil 4,5,6. Điều này đòi hỏi họ phải xây dựng lại toàn bộ từ mô hình nhân vật tới thành phố Raccoon City và chắc chắn mất rất nhiều công sức. Dù vậy, Invader Games tuyên bố rằng khi ra mắt, *Resident Evil 2: Reborn* sẽ hoàn toàn miễn phí.


Dưới đây, các bạn có thể theo dõi trailer của *Resident Evil 2: Reborn*, trong đó trình chiếu mô hình Leon Kennedy cũng như một số khu vực đã được làm lại hoàn toàn.




Resident Evil 2: Reborn Debut Trailer.
Hiện tại nhóm phát triển chưa công bố thông tin cụ thể nào về tiến độ phát triển của *Resident Evil 2: Reborn* ngoại trừ việc dự án đã thực hiện được khoảng gần 1 năm. Sắp tới, Invader Games dự định sẽ tung ra phiên bản chơi thử của trò chơi vào ngày 31/10 - trùng với dịp lễ Halloween để cộng đồng fan hâm mộ có cái nhìn đầu tiên về bản remake này.


Xuất phát từ đam mê, hành trình đưa *Resident Evil 2: Reborn* đến với đông đảo người chơi của Invader Games chắc chắn sẽ còn gặp nhiều khó khăn về mặt tài chính, thời gian nhưng đáng lo ngại nhất là sự can thiệp đến từ Capcom - đơn vị đang nắm bản quyền thương hiệu Resident Evil.
Cách đây ít lâu hãng game Nhật Bản vừa công bố phiên bản làm lại trên độ phân giải HD của Resident Evil 1, và chẳng có gì ngăn cản họ làm điều tương tự với hậu bản của nó. Giới lãnh đạo của Capcom chắc chắn sẽ ít nhiều cảm thấy không hài lòng khi xuất hiện một hãng game khác động chạm tới đứa con cưng của mình mà không đem về cho họ xu nào.
*>> Resident Evil 7 đang được phát triển?*

----------

